# Food or Frankenfood?



## Anne

KFC, for example.  I used to love it, but quit buying it, since it seemed more greasy and usually was burned.  Now, their boneless chicken, 50% meat???  

http://www.thealternativedaily.com/kfc-boneless-chicken-only-50-meat-what-happened-to-real-food/


View attachment 1086


----------



## SifuPhil

Yum - my!


This is why I don't eat at these places anymore, nor do I eat any type of chicken nuggets or pre-made burgers from the grocery store.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I stay away from fast food places anymore, check out the links in this thread about the McRib and the Happy Meal...http://www.natmedtalk.com/nutrition-31/mcdonalds-mcrib-sandwich-26373/


----------



## SifuPhil

SeaBreeze said:


> I stay away from fast food places anymore, check out the links in this thread about the McRib and the Happy Meal...http://www.natmedtalk.com/nutrition-31/mcdonalds-mcrib-sandwich-26373/



Darn you, Sea - I started following links from that article and just spent the last hour reading about Oprah's guru, Bob Greene, and how misguided and dangerous his "diets" really are. 

Thank you.


----------



## Pappy

Oh my gosh Phil....looks like pink python stuff. I knew the snakes were bad in Florida but didn't know that it come to this.

Two McBoas please.


----------



## SifuPhil

Pappy said:


> Oh my gosh Phil....looks like pink python stuff. I knew the snakes were bad in Florida but didn't know that it come to this.
> 
> Two McBoas please.



When I first saw it I thought of Dairy Queen and their soft ice-cream machines ...

Then I thought of the spray-foam insulation that comes in a can ...

Finally I just became ill. 


It just continues to amaze me how our society has been hoodwinked into thinking that what they're eating is _food_. Regular restaurants and the food you get at the grocery store are bad enough, but fast food takes it to a new 'nuther level. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Yet I'm just as guilty, because even after _I_ stopped eating it I always let my _kids_ eat it, my justification being that it was easier that way than fighting them. I tried to limit their visits to those places to once a month or so, but as always unless BOTH parents agree the kids will find a way to wiggle through the gaps. 

And there _were_ gaps.


----------



## JustBonee

That is why I just hate to go grocery shopping!  Have to look everything over, like how are they trying to poison me with this?
Then the labels ..... unless it's something I pick up all the time, I have to read every single word on labels..

And then there is the grocery store wisdom of  .. shopping the very top shelves, and the very bottom ones.  Stay away from the middle, which are the more expensive items and/or  products being promoted by companies and the stores.. the worst choices in general. 
So what used to take an hour to do, now seems to more than double in time.

So it's off to go grocery shopping this morning ... with my magnifier and a dictionary (for those big words)


----------



## SifuPhil

Mom, it might be easier and faster just to hire a tiny little chemist. He could sit in the shopping cart swinging his legs as you push him down the aisles, and every once in a while you could give him a food item to analyze ...


----------



## That Guy




----------



## MercyL

We haven't purchased anything from burger joints in years, opting for Quizno's classic subs, instead. The sandwiches taste better and I do not have to strip off 2 inch thick fry batter to find the meat. I get cravings for McDonald's filet o' fish sandwiches about twice a year, though. Their fish patties do not have the thick batter found on Burger King fish sandwiches or on KFC's chicken.

We look for unusual food when in the mood for take out or drive through food, so we tend to eat a lot of curries from our favorite Indian restaurant. We found a chain of restaurants -actually it's 3 restaurants owned by the same company - modeled on the British pub concept and selling fish n' chips so they moved to the top of our list of acceptable restaurants and fast food establishments.

We try to avoid the ground or blended foods offered by so many eateries, by ordering un-breaded, whole foods. I'm sure that even "frankenfood" could be healthy if the processors weren't so bent on profits. Until that day comes, we'll stay as far away from frankenfood as we can.


----------



## JustBonee

SifuPhil said:


> Mom, it might be easier and faster just to hire a tiny little chemist. He could sit in the shopping cart swinging his legs as you push him down the aisles, and every once in a while you could give him a food item to analyze ...



Why do I picture him looking like the Keebler Elf?


----------



## Happyflowerlady

We have definitely gotten further away from eating real food, and most kids nowadays wouldn't drink mill fresh from a cow if it were offered to them, they think it just comes automatically made in that gallon jug.
There was a story about the woman in California that was protesting about hunters, and their shooting deer and ducks, and such. She objected to the senseless killing of animals, and said that they should get their meat at the grocery store, where no animal was harmed.  And this was an adult ...

I was just reading that the USDA has now passed a ruling to allow horse meat to be sold for human consumption here in the US. There is a plant opening up near Atlanta, and two more planned for, one in Missouri, and one in Montana. 
Many people are against eating horse meat for Biblical reasons, or simply because they don't like the idea of eating a horse, but the truth is, that horses have been used as food for thousand of years, and it is only fairly recently that we stopped eating them.
 When I was growing up, back in the fifties, a lot of horses were shipped out for use in other countries.

I am not sure how well it will go over here in the US, but we have a lot more people from countries that might be willing to have horse meat, so I guess we will see how it works out.


----------



## Pappy

We always ate small game and venison as a youngster. My family were hunters and pheasant, rabbits and more were very often on the menu. I suppose any type of meat is eatable if you can require a taste for it. Although skunk doesn't rate too high on my list.

Check out the latest in frozen dinners.


----------



## That Guy




----------



## Anne

Well, people ate head cheese, blood sausage, oxtail soup, didnt waste anything.  I can't see eating horsemeat, unless I were really, really, hungry.


----------



## That Guy




----------



## SeaBreeze

Happyflowerlady said:


> I was just reading that the USDA has now passed a ruling to allow horse meat to be sold for human consumption here in the US. There is a plant opening up near Atlanta, and two more planned for, one in Missouri, and one in Montana.
> Many people are against eating horse meat for Biblical reasons, or simply because they don't like the idea of eating a horse, but the truth is, that horses have been used as food for thousand of years, and it is only fairly recently that we stopped eating them.
> When I was growing up, back in the fifties, a lot of horses were shipped out for use in other countries.
> 
> I am not sure how well it will go over here in the US, but we have a lot more people from countries that might be willing to have horse meat, so I guess we will see how it works out.



I recall seeing horse meat items in the market in California in the early '70s...wasn't interested in buying and eating it then, and not now.


----------



## That Guy




----------



## rkunsaw

I think horses bred for slaughter would not be much different than cattle. I know back in the late 40s there was horse meat in some lunch meat sold around our area. No one noticed the difference. The people were caught because the price was so low it made other meat companies suspicious. 

These were nags that were bought cheap and butchered on the farm to keep them hid.


----------



## Anne

rkunsaw said:


> I think horses bred for slaughter would not be much different than cattle. I know back in the late 40s there was horse meat in some lunch meat sold around our area. No one noticed the difference. The people were caught because the price was so low it made other meat companies suspicious.
> 
> These were nags that were bought cheap and butchered on the farm to keep them hid.



I remember hearing that; even then, things were done for profit without regard for safety or anything else.  As far as the animals having medications, chickens are not supposed to have meds for a few days or more before slaughter, IIRC.   Really, who knows if Tyson or any of the rest abide by that.

Still wouldn't want to eat horsemeat.  As Ozarkgal said, it's rather like eating dogs or cats - they are pets.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

I do not want to eat horse meat either, and the more I see about the inhumane treatment of ALL kinds of creatures that we eat for food, the closer I am to becoming a vegetarian.  I have actually pretty much stopped eating meat, and it has gotten to where , just walking past the meat section in the grocery smells bad. 
I still eat it, but it is on the way out of my diet, and I feel better without it. 
Veggies and some of the high protein non- meat foods are working fine, and I don't have to think about how it died.


----------



## janfromflorida

Good for you, Happy!  Hope you hop on the bandwagon soon.  I feel a lot better since I've given up eating fellow inhabitants of the earth, plus I've lost about 40lbs!


----------



## That Guy

janfromflorida said:


> Good for you, Happy!  Hope you hop on the bandwagon soon.  I feel a lot better since I've given up eating fellow inhabitants of the earth, plus I've lost about 40lbs!



I respect your choice to not eat meat, Jan, but aren't carrots also our fellow inhabitants of the earth???  Sorry, can't help it... I'm just always thinkin' about stuff...


----------



## janfromflorida

I'll check.  If I get a carrot to blink at me I won't eat it!


----------



## SifuPhil

That Guy said:


> I respect your choice to not eat meat, Jan, but aren't carrots also our fellow inhabitants of the earth???  Sorry, can't help it... I'm just always thinkin' about stuff...



Funny how humans have this arbitrary scale of sentience that allows them to eat one living thing but not another ...

"Funny" weird, not "funny" ha-ha. 


Ozarkgal said:


> Jeff...shhhhhh...or you'll have PETA with their bikini clad babes out there protesting eating veggies next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> layful:



One can only hope ... 



janfromflorida said:


> I'll check.  If I get a carrot to blink at me I won't eat it!



Don't know about carrots, but an onion made me cry once when I tried to eat him.


----------



## Anne

Anyone remember years ago when they had 'proven' that vegetables had feelings, too??  They 'screamed' when they were cut, etc.   Jan, you're torturing those poor helpless veggies.....


----------



## SifuPhil

Anne said:


> Anyone remember years ago when they had 'proven' that vegetables had feelings, too??  They 'screamed' when they were cut, etc.   Jan, you're torturing those poor helpless veggies.....



... and responded to classical music, and had auras ... yep, I remember that well. 

From a philosophical standpoint they have just as much right to life as a cow or a pig. Or a human.

It's only our superiority complex that changes things around. That and, I suppose, the need to eat _something_.


----------



## janfromflorida

Oh yes, I used to sing to my garden.  Auras, aura healing, everything psychic - as yes, the good old days.  Let's discuss it, say in about fifty years or so, okay?  Gee, all those UFOs who we were sure were about to make contact haven't actually made a big splash either yet.  Guess I've got to turn in my NICAP & APRO membership cards!  But I digress - didn't actually become a veggie due to any screams.  Dr. Neal Barnard's books turned me for the selfish sake of my own health.  Have you watched the life a fat molecule and seen how it survives intact to your *gluteus maximus?*


----------



## That Guy

I honestly do not think about the food I'm eating; what it is, where it came from, what may be in it, what might have been done to it, what it might do to me.  If I did, I would never eat again.


----------



## SifuPhil

The auras and UFOs - well, I guess it depends where you have your conversations, but the Internet has brought "The Believers" together in a way that was never before possible, so I would venture to say that such topics are alive and well.

Fat gets a bad rep from many places, but as the Paleo Diet points out you NEED fat in your body - it doesn't work very well without it. Of course excesses of anything are to be avoided, and the reason that our culture vilifies fat to such a degree is because it has been used to excess in certain foods and we no longer get the amount of exercise needed to control it. Getting the proper cuts or preparing the food properly cuts down dramatically on fat content, but as anyone who has gone on a fat-free diet could tell you the food tastes like shoe-leather.

In my humble opinion pure vegans have a LOT more to worry about in regards to balancing their body chemistry than your everyday omnivore. Two very different problems, two very different approaches, each requiring a different solution. 

From my Taoist philosophy viewpoint you need both Yin and Yang - veggies and meat - in order to be balanced.


----------



## janfromflorida

How about this - YOUR body tells you what it needs. I don't think we all need or want the same things.  Well, this sounded pretty good to me when I started it out - then I thought about chocolate - oh well!  Let me put it this way, I'm too old to have to eat stuff I don't like - and I HATE meat, okay?  I can actually remember hating it as a very young child.  That's just me.


----------



## SifuPhil

janfromflorida said:


> How about this - YOUR body tells you what it needs. I don't think we all need or want the same things.  Well, this sounded pretty good to me when I started it out - then I thought about chocolate - oh well!  Let me put it this way, I'm too old to have to eat stuff I don't like - and I HATE meat, okay?  I can actually remember hating it as a very young child.  That's just me.



Nothing wrong with that approach at all - in fact it's very close to the one I use. I've always thought that the kicker is the "Chocolate Clause" that you referred to: we have to have a clear enough understanding of our bodies, be able to listen to them closely enough and interpret the results of that listening to be able to give ourselves what we truly need.

My body, for instance, constantly cries out for pepperoni pizza. If I listened to it without thinking I'd look like Jabba the Pizza-Hut right about now. 



So like an attentive parent I try to give it what it _needs_ while only occasionally rewarding it with what it _wants_.


----------



## Anne

I remember the heated discussions on vegans, vegetarians, etc., from the Art Bell forum years ago...some said 'meat-eaters stink', others that a vegan diet will make you terribly ill.  I guess, try it; if it doesn't work for you, or if you simply can't stand to eat that way, do something else.   Personally, I like some meats, but we do have a variety in our diet, along with lots of veggies, and so far, so good.

Anyway, if everything has feelings and screams when we cut it, what the heck are we supposed ot survive on??!


----------



## Pappy

Chocolate, my yes. This is my frankinfood all the way. I should have purchased stock in Mars candies.


----------



## rkunsaw

Man cannot live on chocolate alone. TWINKIES are coming back.:applause2:


----------



## janfromflorida

I used to love Jello, then I visited the factory.  Think I'll stick to chocolate!


----------



## Pappy

janfromflorida said:


> I used to love Jello, then I visited the factory.  Think I'll stick to chocolate!
> View attachment 1127



Jan....I'm almost afraid to ask. Are those bones going into jello?


----------



## That Guy

I have to admit that I am a chocolate snob.  DO NOT give me any of that bottom shelf crap.  I want the best!  MMMMMmmmmm chocolate.  Real chocolate.


----------



## SifuPhil

Ever since I worked at General Foods and had intimate encounters (not THOSE kinds!) with Jell-O I've sworn off the stuff. 

Skin, boiled hooves, crushed horns, connective tissue, organs, cancerous dyes and flavoring ... yummy!


----------



## FishWisher




----------



## SifuPhil

FishWisher said:


> * Mallard *



Yep, and also fitness addicts, religious fanatics, sports-team fans, self-improvement gurus, political pundits ... they should ALL have warning labels on them.


----------



## JustBonee

> sports-team fans


  huh?  Sports fans! ...Excuse me, but not everyone is a painted up, lunatic, _crazed_ fan..  

  Some of us are cool, and don't hurt anybody.


----------



## That Guy

I like Bill Cosby, sometimes . . . and then other times he just bugs me no end...


----------



## Anne

How did we *ever *get the idea that Jello was good for us??  Or, maybe we didn't, but it was easy and tasted good....back in the day, anyway.


----------



## janfromflorida

Pappy said:


> Jan....I'm almost afraid to ask. Are those bones going into jello?


 Yeah, that's what it's made from - ugh!


----------



## janfromflorida

janfromflorida said:


> Yeah, that's what it's made from - ugh!


 Oh, and also in your Gummi Bears, etc.


----------



## Pappy

Yea, but the little jello squares with vodka mixed in are soooo refreshing....


----------



## SifuPhil

Boo's Mom said:


> huh?  Sports fans! ...Excuse me, but not everyone is a painted up, lunatic, _crazed_ fan..
> 
> Some of us are cool, and don't hurt anybody.



No, I'm sure that the referees who stab players on the field, the riots and resulting injuries and deaths during and after games, the trashing of towns ... they're all just exceptions, right? I mean, we hardly EVER hear about THOSE, correct? layful:


----------



## That Guy

SifuPhil said:


> No, I'm sure that the referees who stab players on the field, the riots and resulting injuries and deaths during and after games, the trashing of towns ... they're all just exceptions, right? I mean, we hardly EVER hear about THOSE, correct? layful:



I blame it on Frankenfood...


----------



## JustBonee

SifuPhil said:


> No, I'm sure that the referees who stab players on the field, the riots and resulting injuries and deaths during and after games, the trashing of towns ... they're all just exceptions, right? I mean, we hardly EVER hear about THOSE, correct? layful:


OK, sorry to thread jack .layful:...  Need another thread on our violent society.. well, maybe a book!

Back to Frankenfood ......


----------



## That Guy

Boo's Mom said:


> Back to Frankenfood ......


----------



## rkunsaw

I really don't see a problem with jello. We cook steaks, chops and ham with the bones in them and gnaw the meat from the bone.Most of us don't eat those bones but we do eat the bones in sardines and other canned fish. I'll take bones over anal glands anytime.


----------



## That Guy

rkunsaw said:


> I really don't see a problem with jello.



My serious problem with Jello is Bill Cosby's stupid and obnoxious commercials.  Such an intelligent and talented guy stoops so low.  Sad.


----------



## SifuPhil

rkunsaw said:


> I really don't see a problem with jello. We cook steaks, chops and ham with the bones in them and gnaw the meat from the bone.Most of us don't eat those bones but we do eat the bones in sardines and other canned fish. I'll take bones over anal glands anytime.



Not ALL of us do. Granted no matter what you eat these days there's going to be SOME kind of drawback, so I think all we can do is limit our exposure.

Since I had first-hand experience with Jell-O, both in the formulation and production of it, and saw what was in it and how it was handled I choose to avoid it. Someone without that first-hand knowledge might still enjoy it.

I agree with the "bones over anal glands", though.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

I think that we as a society have become pretty far removed from where our food actually comes from, or what happens to it before it gets to the nice little plastic packs we buy in the grocery store. The farmer type people are maybe the only  ones that are still close to the land, in any meaningful way.
I have never worked in a factory like you are describing, Sifu, but I am sure that once I did, I would not want to eat whatever was processed there either. Just from living in the country, and trying to be self-sufficient, was enough to make me question whether I wanted to be an omnivore, or a vegetarian. 

I remember reading about plants having awareness, and the study where they chopped up a flower, and when the "killer" walked back into the room, all the other plants (hooked up to monitors) went crazy when they "saw"him. 
But, like was said, we have to eat something, and plants were apparently put here for food. Since some animals are carnivorous, maybe that was intended, too.
 I don't  know, but I think I like the idea of eating vegetables and fruit better .


----------



## Pappy

I think I just changed my mind about jello. These are being served at campground bingo tonight. A few of these and nobody will give a crap about getting a bingo.


----------



## Anne

Pappy said:


> I think I just changed my mind about jello. These are being served at campground bingo tonight. A few of these and nobody will give a crap about getting a bingo.



Hmmm; well, Pappy, you know, in moderation all is ok.


----------



## Warrigal

In Oz we still have traditional butchers, fish mongers and green grocers. I try to patronise them before the supermarkets because their food is all fresh local product except from a small amount that is labelled 'product of USA' or 'product of Vietnam' etc. We also have small bread shops where the product is baked on the premises. 

For me, takeaway food is Thai or Indian and only bought when I really don't feel like preparing anything, which is not very often.

I did see something that I could not believe in a Woolworths supermarket recently. It was labelled 'shoulder bacon' and it looked totally gross, as the kids would say. First of all it was huge. Any pig with a shoulder that big could have only existed in prehistoric times. Second it was a very unnatural pink, like the glop in the video. It's ingredients listed 'pork' and 'potato' so that explains the whiter streaks in the pink. It was thinly sliced and had one edge painted light brown to simulate a rind. I could not believe that anyone in their right mind would take it home to eat.


----------



## SifuPhil

Anne said:


> Hmmm; well, Pappy, you know, in moderation all is ok.



I agree, and the alcohol will probably kill anything that lives in there.

Warrigal, we have something here in the Eastern states called "scrapple". Rumor has it that it's made of pork bits and pieces, ground hooves and such, held together with cornmeal and flour. It's VERY popular among the older Polish population here, and in fact some members of my ex's family used to swear it was Heaven.

Reason #24 she's my ex- ... layful:


----------



## Warrigal

Just finished lunch. No Frankenfood today.
Home made pea soup with toasted multigrain bread. 
It's Winter here at the mo.

Soup ingredients - yellow split peas, an onion, bacon bones, water from tap, seasoned lightly with salt.
The bones do add gelatine to the soup and make it even more filling and nutritious.


----------



## SifuPhil

Not Frankenfood exactly but roomie put several frozen chicken breasts in a Tupperware container on the counter 8am this morning and started making them at 5pm.

I told her "no thanks" and she was all offended, saying "we always did it this way".

"Sorry" I responded, "my religion forbids eating any chicken that has been above 40 degrees for more than 2 hours".

I guess the FDA is good for _something_ after all. layful:



PS: the peanut-butter-and-jelly was great!


----------



## Warrigal

Isn't that what madras curry is for?


----------



## Jillaroo

_I worked at a club and a bus load of people came in they had been away for two days and had eaten chicken that had been kept in an esky, well needless to say we had 45 people projectile vomiting all over the club, they all ended up in hospital, the stupid woman had no ice in the esky and it was summer and very hot.
_


----------



## SifuPhil

Jillaroo said:


> _I worked at a club and a bus load of people came in they had been away for two days and had eaten chicken that had been kept in an esky, well needless to say we had 45 people projectile vomiting all over the club, they all ended up in hospital, the stupid woman had no ice in the esky and it was summer and very hot.
> _



That's one of the blessings of being a vegetarian, I suppose ... although you could still bite into a rotten tomato or wormy apple. 

I'm just OCD when it comes to food sanitation, perhaps because I worked as a safety manager for several large food companies and saw a lot of nasty things. 

My "middle" older brother went with us to a large county fair many years ago in the middle of summer. He was a great fan of seafood and, against my warnings, he chose to consume a large amount of clams and oysters from one of the outside vendors.

Up to that point I had never seen a person _actually_ turn green ... of course, not being one to ignore an opportunity I proceeded to invite him onto every carnival ride at the fair as well as tell him in great detail how good my hamburgers, hot dogs, pizzas, calzones and French fries were ... layful:


----------



## Anne

We grew up without electricity, hence, no fridge (believe it or not); I don't remember where the meat was kept, but I know the milk was kept cool in the well.  However, I know that sometimes a roast would sit out *after* cooking for a few hours before the next meal.   Hard-boiled eggs would sit until they were eaten, and at Easter, it might be a few days.

I know we weren't sick a lot, so maybe what we got immune to whatever bacteria might have been in the food??  Anyone else grow up so backward??


----------



## That Guy

Warrigal said:


> Isn't that what madras curry is for?



Yep, spices began as preservatives not for flavoring.  Personally, you may have my helping of curry . . .


----------



## Happyflowerlady

I remember when I was growing up that it seemed like people hardly ever got food poisoning, or sick from anything we ate at a cafe, and back then, it was normal for people to order their steaks medium rare , and even rare. 
Kids only had vaccinations at school, if the parent sent a note that they wanted their children to have shots , and it only happened on one day, when the school nurse gave vaccinations. 
Dogs, and other pets didn't have any shots, usually. 

Our resistance to bacteria, germs, and such was a lot better, because we were exposed to some of it in foods that sat around a little too long, or whatever. Nowadays, everything is supposed to be kept up to standards, but obviously isn't, because every so often we hear of people or dogs being sick with salmonella, or something else that gets into food.


----------



## Anne

Happyflowerlady said:


> I remember when I was growing up that it seemed like people hardly ever got food poisoning, or sick from anything we ate at a cafe, and back then, it was normal for people to order their steaks medium rare , and even rare.
> Kids only had vaccinations at school, if the parent sent a note that they wanted their children to have shots , and it only happened on one day, when the school nurse gave vaccinations.
> Dogs, and other pets didn't have any shots, usually.
> 
> Our resistance to bacteria, germs, and such was a lot better, because we were exposed to some of it in foods that sat around a little too long, or whatever. Nowadays, everything is supposed to be kept up to standards, but obviously isn't, because every so often we hear of people or dogs being sick with salmonella, or something else that gets into food.



SO true!!!   I mentioned somewhere here that we didnt have a fridge when I was little....I do think we were exposed to more bacteria, and our immune system was stronger because of it.  Seems we have worse problems now.


----------



## That Guy

Jillaroo said:


> _I worked at a club and a bus load of people came in they had been away for two days and had eaten chicken that had been kept in an esky, well needless to say we had 45 people projectile vomiting all over the club, they all ended up in hospital, the stupid woman had no ice in the esky and it was summer and very hot.
> _



Line a movie where a guy is apologizing to a girl about their bad date and she says, "I got to watch you be sick."  Now, that's a date...


----------



## rkunsaw

Just saw this item this morning. Do you folks from outside the United States have this in your food?

http://www.thedailymeal.com/11-banned-ingredients-we-eat-us


----------



## Warrigal

From that list I couldn't be sure but we have laws that require all ingredients to be listed on the label. Food colourings are identified by a 3 digit code so that people with food allergies can avoid them. Even when we sell food at a church bake sale we have to list all the ingredients. I always list the food colouring in the icing using the codes.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Human hair and duck feathers in foods...http://www.mnn.com/food/healthy-eating/stories/8-creepy-mystery-ingredients-in-fast-food


----------



## Pappy

Glass in ice cream, piece of rubber hose in a loaf of bread, broken gear parts in rolls and a band-aid in a can of peas are just some of the items I saw returned when I worked in a supermarket.  mg:


----------



## SeaBreeze

Years ago, I bit into one of those individually prepackaged slices of cheesecake, and there was a big dead cockroach in the next bite waiting for me.  Needless to say I returned it asap, and took the refund over a replacement. :eeew:


----------



## Jillaroo

_Did you report the company to the health authourities Seabreeze ??_


----------



## That Guy

SeaBreeze said:


> Years ago, I bit into one of those individually prepackaged slices of cheesecake, and there was a big dead cockroach in the next bite waiting for me.  Needless to say I returned it asap, and took the refund over a replacement. :eeew:



With all apologies, next time they promise to supply you with a live one . . .


----------



## SeaBreeze

That Guy said:


> With all apologies, next time they promise to supply you with a live one . . .



Always a wisenheimer in the group, lol. :sobad:


----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## rkunsaw




----------



## Jillaroo

_Oh yuk i think i will give those Anus hamburgers a miss_


----------



## That Guy

Jillaroo said:


> _Oh yuk i think i will give those Anus hamburgers a miss_



You missed our discussion of beaver anal glands in ice cream . . . !  Yum...


----------



## Pappy

Do those anus burgers come with "buns"?   :say what:


----------



## Anne

Can't wait to try this treat......



The £250,000 hamburger: First test tube-grown beef will be served in London restaurant this week 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...ved-London-restaurant-week.html#ixzz2aRczWq4K


----------



## SifuPhil

Anne said:


> Can't wait to try this treat......
> 
> 
> 
> The £250,000 hamburger: First test tube-grown beef will be served in London restaurant this week





> The raw meat is said to be grey with a slippery texture similar to squid or scallop.



I think I'll pass, even after the price comes down ... :miserable:


----------



## Happyflowerlady

That test tube beef must be the latest of the frankenfoods. But, maybe if it was grown in a test tube, it doesn't have  to be butchered like a regular cow does. I still don't want any.  
It is a difficult decision, to decide what is proper to eat. The commercial meat and fish often comes from other countries like China, where there are not good regulations. I was looking at an article about a fish farm in China, and the fish looked either dead, or very nearly so, and they were putting chicken cages above the fish pond, and the fish ate the droppings. 
To avoid this kind of food, you have to grow and prepare your own, but most people do not have facilities to do this, or knowledge how to raise their own food even if  they wanted to. 

One food that can be grown by anyone, anywhere, is sprouts. All you need is a jar, water, and some sprouting seeds, and a few days later, you have healthy, delicious food. The seeds can be stored until ready to be used, so they are even easy to keep on hand, and there is a great variety of seeds that can be sprouted.
My favorite is fenugreek sprouts. They are similar to alfalfa sprouts, but larger, easier to sprout, and have a delicious taste.


----------



## That Guy

Anne said:


> Can't wait to try this treat......
> 
> 
> 
> The £250,000 hamburger: First test tube-grown beef will be served in London restaurant this week.
> 
> Only allowed to be eaten by test tube babies...


----------



## Jillaroo

_I too love sprouts i haven't tried Fenugreek, i do love Snow pea shoots have you tried them_


----------



## Happyflowerlady

I have never tried sprouting snow peas. I have eaten the little fresh pea pods from snow peas in salads though. I bet they would be delicious !  
I have some lentil sprouts going right now, and will have them about ready to eat in another day. I am going to be sprouting more of beans. They are a wonderful survival food. You can eat them raw, and just a few tablespoons of the seeds makes a whole jar full of sprouts, and all you need to grow them is water and sunshine.


----------



## That Guy

*Sprouts: What You Should Know*
*Do sprouts carry a risk of illness?* Like any fresh produce that is consumed raw or lightly cooked, sprouts carry a risk of foodborne illness. Unlike other fresh produce, seeds and beans need warm and humid conditions to sprout and grow. These conditions are also ideal for the growth of bacteria, including _Salmonella, Listeria,_ and _E. coli_.
*Have sprouts been associated with outbreaks of foodborne illness?* Since 1996, there have been at least 30 reported outbreaks of foodborne illness associated with different types of raw and lightly cooked sprouts. Most of these outbreaks were caused by _Salmonella_ and _E. coli_.
*What is the source of the bacteria?* In outbreaks associated with sprouts, the seed is typically the source of the bacteria. There are a number of approved techniques to kill harmful bacteria that may be present on seeds and even tests for seeds during sprouting. But, no treatment is guaranteed to eliminate all harmful bacteria.
*Are homegrown sprouts safer?* Not necessarily. If just a few harmful bacteria are present in or on the seed, the bacteria can grow to high levels during sprouting, even under sanitary conditions at home.
*What can industry do to enhance the safety of sprouts?* In 1999, the FDA provided the sprout industry with guidance on reducing the risk of contamination of sprouts by harmful bacteria. The FDA and other Federal and state agencies continue to work with industry on detecting and reducing contamination and keeping contaminated sprouts out of the marketplace. 
*What can consumers do to reduce the risk of illness?*


Children, the elderly, pregnant women, and persons with weakened immune systems should avoid eating raw sprouts of any kind (including alfalfa, clover, radish, and mung bean sprouts).
Cook sprouts thoroughly to reduce the risk of illness. Cooking kills the harmful bacteria.
Request that raw sprouts not be added to your food. If you purchase a sandwich or salad at a restaurant or delicatessen, check to make sure that raw sprouts have not been added.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

What healthy food will they be trashing next ?  That is just crazy, TG ! I have sprouted and eaten them for the last 30 years, at least, and I am not giving sprouting up now. I can see that it could be a concern for commercial sprouts, since almost every food that gets served in a restaurant has at some time been contaminated, and made people sick, and I think they are prohibiting  sprouts in salad bars now, as well. 
When you think of how much beans you have to cook to make a meal, vs. how little it takes to make a whole bowl of sprouts, I still think it is a good idea to be able to store and sprout at least some seeds, and they have much more vitamins than cooked beans.

I just saw in the news that they have actually developed, and will be marketing a product called Soylent . This one, of course, is actually only going to have soy and lentils in it, but I still wish that they had chosen a different name for it. 
I wonder how well it will sell ? I can see that it is probably very cheap to produce since we already have huge soybean and lentil crops, and should also be healthy; but I am not sure that people will be rushing out to buy the creamy green drink powder.


----------



## That Guy

Happyflowerlady said:


> What healthy food will they be trashing next ?  That is just crazy, TG ! I have sprouted and eaten them for the last 30 years, at least, and I am not giving sprouting up now. I can see that it could be a concern for commercial sprouts, since almost every food that gets served in a restaurant has at some time been contaminated, and made people sick, and I think they are prohibiting  sprouts in salad bars now, as well.
> When you think of how much beans you have to cook to make a meal, vs. how little it takes to make a whole bowl of sprouts, I still think it is a good idea to be able to store and sprout at least some seeds, and they have much more vitamins than cooked beans.
> 
> I just saw in the news that they have actually developed, and will be marketing a product called Soylent . This one, of course, is actually only going to have soy and lentils in it, but I still wish that they had chosen a different name for it.
> I wonder how well it will sell ? I can see that it is probably very cheap to produce since we already have huge soybean and lentil crops, and should also be healthy; but I am not sure that people will be rushing out to buy the creamy green drink powder.



I, too, enjoy sprouts.  Just thought it was an interesting article.  Sprout away!


----------



## That Guy




----------



## Happyflowerlady

That Guy said:


> I, too, enjoy sprouts.  Just thought it was an interesting article.  Sprout away!



Thank you for posting the information about sprouts, TG, and I did not in any way mean to imply that it was your opinion, and I apologize if my response sounded like I meant that.

I was just shocked at how hard that article came down on a food that is one of the healthiest in the world, and can be grown by about anyone,anywhere; and is also an ideal survival item, because a few spoonfuls of sprouts can become a whole large bowl of nourishing greens.
It seems like the foods being promoted, especially in TV ads, are the worthless junk foods, many people don't even really know how to cook anymore, or even where and how real foods are produced, have never tasted milk from a cow. 
They think you should buy your meat from a grocery store "where no animal was harmed" , rather than grow it yourself, or hunt for it.
Our Sifu remarked in one of his posts about working in a food processing plant, and now he would not touch that food again, and I think that is about the truth for anyone that works in that industry.
We have been told that almost all of the healthy foods, like vegetables, eggs, grains, and even water are not safe to eat anymore. 
I guess we will all soon be surviving on the Soylent Green that was all over the news yesterday.


----------



## That Guy




----------



## SeaBreeze

Mysterious fibers found in Chicken McNuggets...http://www.naturalnews.com/041646_Chicken_McNuggets_forensic_food_analysis_strange_fibers.html


----------



## Warrigal

My first response would be to see if the same fibres are visible in meat from various parts of a chicken - the breast, legs, offal etc.
Second response would be to check the DNA to see if it was animal, plant or microbe.

A definitive answer should be available with the benefit of a good laboratory.
I'd very much like to know the answer.


----------



## That Guy




----------



## SeaBreeze

*Washington State Voters REJECT GMO Food Labeling!*

I just can't believe that the voters rejected GMO labeling!      I guess the 'big boys' got their way again, with their scare tactics, constant ads against the labeling, saying that it would cause a rise in cost of food to the consumer if they voted it in...BullS*#t!!  :what:

Quote:

Washington state voters on Tuesday rejected an initiative that would have required foods containing genetically engineered ingredients to be labeled.

The vote was 54.8% opposed to labeling and 45.2% in favor of it.
Had it passed, Initiative 522 would have made the state the first in the nation to require such labeling.

The initiative was the most expensive in state history, though it was largely fought by out-of-state interests.

The No on 522 campaign set a record for fundraising, bringing in $22 million in donations according to The Seattle Times.

Just $550 came from Washington residents, according to the newspaper. 

The top five contributors were the Grocery Manufacturers Association, Monsanto, DuPont Pioneer, Dow AgroSciences and Bayer CropScience. 
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/n...being/3450705/


----------



## SifuPhil

Look at that list of "No" contributors - it reads like a Who's Who of Crimes Against Humanity Perpetrators ...


----------



## SeaBreeze

I heard that!


----------



## That Guy

Yea!  Here's a good one . . . 

http://www.jimhightower.com/node/8177#.Un0bvRafeX0


----------



## Anne

http://naturalnewsshocker.wordpress...-again-in-your-life-a-natural-news-advantage/


----------



## That Guy

Anne said:


> http://naturalnewsshocker.wordpress...-again-in-your-life-a-natural-news-advantage/



Yikes!  I will never eat anything again.  Never, ever!


----------



## JustBonee

SeaBreeze said:


> Mysterious fibers found in Chicken McNuggets..



... yeah 


I'm having a really hard time understanding food safety and regulation these days all around .. reading about chicken being processed for  humans now  coming from China!! ..UNREAL 
Isn't it bad enough that  treats for animals coming from China are killing our pets? 

Who knows what's in those McNuggets? 


http://newyork.cbslocal.com/2013/11...htered-raised-in-china-could-pose-major-risk/





> “Why is the USDA doing it?” he said. “We just don’t know.”


 ..that's comforting ..:bi_polo:


----------



## Happyflowerlady

I just read this article and looked at the pictures of the veggies that are developing in Japan since the Fukushima Nuclear devastation, and they are frankenfood for sure ! Since the radiation is supposed to be spreading through the ocean as well, I have been wondering what some of the fish and other sea creatures are starting to look like ??  
We could be seeing some really strange fish coming from the ocean if the radiation affects them the way it has warped these veggies and fruits.

http://www.realfarmacy.com/mutant-fukushima-fruit-vegetable-pictures-go-viral/


----------



## JustBonee

Happyflowerlady said:


> I just read this article and looked at the pictures of the veggies that are developing in Japan since the Fukushima Nuclear devastation, and they are frankenfood for sure ! Since the radiation is supposed to be spreading through the ocean as well, I have been wondering what some of the fish and other sea creatures are starting to look like ??
> We could be seeing some really strange fish coming from the ocean if the radiation affects them the way it has warped these veggies and fruits.
> 
> http://www.realfarmacy.com/mutant-fukushima-fruit-vegetable-pictures-go-viral/



Good Grief!!!!  .. . . and to think that Japan always had,  in the past,  the longest living people on the planet.


----------



## Anne

Wonder what people will look like many years from now; if "We are what we eat"???!!!


----------



## JustBonee

Anne said:


> Wonder what people will look like many years from now; if "We are what we eat"???!!!




Space aliens won't look so strange. ... we probably won't be able to tell the difference!


----------



## rkunsaw

They just keep messing with our food.

http://finance.yahoo.com/blogs/power-pitch/cracking-mystery-behind-chickenless-eggs-125127305.html


----------



## Anne

And they complain about fracking poisoning us????      Thinking about all of this; maybe GMO's are the least of our worries............


----------



## SifuPhil

T-111 - also the trade name for cheap plywood siding.

The mind reels ...


----------



## rkunsaw

http://shopping.yahoo.com/news/food...th-misleading-names-and-images-214400945.html


----------



## JustBonee

Food 'fake-out' is annoying.  Like the website above,  my pet peeve is trying to find Cranberry Juice at the grocery store.  The bottles will say Cranberry in big lettering .. 100% juice... but it sure isn't 100% cranberry juice! ... hasn't been for a long time..


----------



## SeaBreeze

You have to get something like Knudsen brand for 100% cranberry juice, they sell it at all health food stores and some supermarkets.  Years back I drank that for a couple of days, along with Knudsen's cranberry juice concentrate for a suspected UTI.  That stuff works too well, the government and Big Pharma will soon take it off the shelves and offer it by prescription only.


----------



## That Guy




----------



## SeaBreeze

Since I posted some negative info on Chicken McNuggets here, I thought I would share this positive video about what's actually in them.


----------



## NancyNGA

So they purposely cut some pieces to be round and some to have tails (~3:40).   An interesting touch.   
Always wondered why some nuggets have tails and some don't.


----------

